# qué o cual



## pkj1

a qué restaurante vamos? a uno cerca, estoy muy cansada.
Ya, pero a ... qué o cual???


----------



## Peterdg

Wat is je vraag?
¿Cuál es tu pregunta?


----------



## pkj1

Peterdg said:


> Wat is je vraag?
> ¿Cuál es tu pregunta?


Moet het in laatste zin: a qué of a cual zijn?


----------



## Peterdg

In Spanje: Pero ¿*al* qué?
In het grootste deel van ZA: Pero ¿*al* cuál?

Let op! "al" en niet "a".


----------



## AllegroModerato

Peterdg said:


> Let op! "al" en niet "a".


----------



## Peterdg

AllegroModerato said:


>


Yep. Ofwel "¿A qué restaurante?" ofwel "¿Al qué?". Vraag me niet waarom: daarom!

EDIT: Ik heb effe zitten nadenken over de vraag "waarom?".

"¿A qué?" zou (kunnen) geïnterpreteerd worden als "waarvoor?" of, in het Spaans,  "¿Para qué?"

Daarom dus.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Peterdg said:


> Yep. Ofwel "¿A qué restaurante?" ofwel "¿Al qué?". Vraag me niet waarom: daarom!


Ja, uiteraard. Ik dacht dat je aan de volledige zin refereerde. (¿Al qué restaurante vamos?)


----------



## Peterdg

AllegroModerato said:


> Ja, uiteraard. Ik dacht dat je aan de volledige zin refereerde. (¿Al qué restaurante vamos?)


Ik heb juist iets bijgevoegd aan mijn bijdrage. Ik had jouw laatste bijdrage niet gezien.


----------



## eno2

¿A que sirve la diferencia entre a(l) que y a(l) cual?  Voy a buscarlo en mi gramática, en la cual me recuerdo de haberlo leído.


----------



## Self-taught

pkj1 said:


> a qué restaurante vamos? a uno cerca, estoy muy cansada.
> Ya, pero a ... qué o *cual*???



Ya, pero a cuál is de juiste antwoord.
In het spaans men kan zeggen a cuál restaurante vamos? als men een van twee of meer restauranten kiezen kan, anders wij moeten zeggen *a qué* restaurante vamos?, en niet antwoorden Ya, pero *a qué* zonder de naamwoord te zeggen.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Yep. Ofwel "¿A qué restaurante?" ofwel "¿Al qué?". Vraag me niet waarom: daarom!
> 
> EDIT: Ik heb effe zitten nadenken over de vraag "waarom?".
> 
> "¿A qué?" zou (kunnen) geïnterpreteerd worden als "waarvoor?" of, in het Spaans,  "¿Para qué?"
> 
> Daarom dus.



¿A que? -waarom dus-zou ik op restaurant gaan, ik ben veganist?...Pero ¿Al que?: Al restaurante vegano naturalmente..


----------

